# Ubuntu, Windows XP und 7 auf einem PC?



## patrick1 (28. September 2012)

Hallo,

in nächster Zeit habe ich vor Windows XP und Windows 7 auf meinem Notebook als Dualboot zu installieren. Da ich damit schon Erfahrungen hatte, weiß ich, dass das funktioniert.
Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich Ubuntu als 3. BS auf demselben Notebook installieren kann.
Deshalb meine Frage:
Ist das möglich, wenn ja wie? Was gibt es dabei zu beachten?


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2012)

Klar geht das.
Solang du in der Reihenfolge WinXP->Win7->Ubuntu installierst sollte das Nachfolgende OS auch jeweils die vorherigen erkennen und das Bootmenü passend erstellen.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

Das geht alles achte aber darauf dass jedes OS seine eigenen Partition braucht.


----------



## blackout24 (28. September 2012)

Reinfolge ist egal musst dich nur entscheiden, welcher Bootloader am Ende das sagen haben soll. Du kannst mit dem Windows Bootloader Linux booten oder syslinux und grub benutzten welche dann falls du im Menü ein Windows auswählst den Windows Bootloader per chainload starten. Der erste Fall hat den Vorteil, dass die Windows Parition als aktiv gesetzt ist und du in Windows in den Ruhezustand schalten kannst. Den Linux Eintrag in den Windows Bootloader macht man mit BCDEdit und kopiert die ersten 512 Bytes der Linux Partition die den Linux Bootloader beinhaltet auf die Windows Festplatte z.B. als linux.bin und gibt diese in BCDEdit an.


----------



## iShotZombies (29. September 2012)

3 Partitionen | 3 Betriebssysteme.
Fazit: Ja es geht.
Beim Bootloader würde ich einfach Ubuntu's Grub nehmen.
Bequem und läuft.


----------



## tomski43 (29. September 2012)

Die Frage ist, ob das Betriebssystem exklusiven Zugriff auf die Hardware braucht.
Wenn nicht, dann kann der Weg über virtuelle Maschinen auch eine Lösung sein.

Auch wenn schon XP sowie Win7 drauf sind, so ist das nicht schlimm.
Dann läßt sich z.B. VirtualBox (ist kostenlos) auf beiden Windows-Partitionen installieren und greift am Ende trotzdem auf ein und dasselbe virtuelle Ubuntu zu, was dann sogar gleichzeitig  zum Windows läuft. Mit dem Weg über Bootmanager und 3 Partitionen wäre ein gleichzeitiger Betrieb nicht möglich.

Einer der Vorteile: Du mußt Dich nicht mit irgendwelchen Bootmanagern herum schlagen. 
Und selbst dann, wenn mal das (Host-) Windows raus fliegt und neu aufgesetzt wird, dann juckt es das Ubuntu nicht, weil die virtuelle Maschine letztlich nur eine (große) Datei ist, die man sich fix auf eine externe Festplatte zwischensichen kann und später einfach wieder zurück kopiert.

Die Nutzung von virtuellen Lösungen setzt allerdings voraus, daß die Hardware nicht gerade lahm ist. Es sollte schon ein Prozessor mit 2 Kernen sein und beim Arbeitsspeicher noch Reserven für die virtuellen PCs bereit stehen. Manche Prozessoren unterstützen ausdrücklich die Virtualisierungstechnik, was dann noch mehr Spaß macht... achja, ist bei vielen Mainboards ab Werk abgeschaltet und muß per Bios aktiviert werden.
Auf meinem PC (4 Kerne, 6 GB RAM) teste ich diese und jene Linux-Distribution; es laufen auch schon mal 2-3 Linuxe gleichzeitig, wenn ich direkt vergleichen will. Die einizge Grenze stellt also nur die Hardware mit ihren Resscourcen dar.


----------



## blackout24 (29. September 2012)

Der soll das man schön installieren, sonst lernt man ja nix dabei. Und selbst mit 3D Beschleunigung aktviert können moderne Desktops ziemlich buggy aussehen, wenn man nur ne VM macht.


----------



## Bauer87 (1. Oktober 2012)

tomski43 schrieb:


> Und selbst dann, wenn mal das (Host-) Windows raus fliegt und neu aufgesetzt wird, dann juckt es das Ubuntu nicht, weil die virtuelle Maschine letztlich nur eine (große) Datei ist, die man sich fix auf eine externe Festplatte zwischensichen kann und später einfach wieder zurück kopiert.


Linux juckt es eh nicht, wenn sich das zugrunde liegende System ändert. Man kann sogar eine Festplatte mit installiertem Ubuntu aus einem Computer ausbauen, in einen komplett anderen Rechner stecken und es läuft sobald man den zweiten Rechner einschaltet. (Ausnahme ist natürlich, wenn man ein AMD64-Ubuntu auf einem 32Bit-Rechner starten will oder wenn man manuell irgendwas fest auf eine Systemkomponente eingestellt hat.)

PS: Wenn man mehrere Systeme unabhängig voneinander haben will, dann installiert an einfach auf verschiedene Festplatten. Da viele Leute ja mittlerweile eh von SSD booten, ist das auch kein zusätzlicher Aufwand.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Oktober 2012)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Linux juckt es eh nicht, wenn sich das zugrunde liegende System ändert. Man kann sogar eine Festplatte mit installiertem Ubuntu aus einem Computer ausbauen, in einen komplett anderen Rechner stecken und es läuft sobald man den zweiten Rechner einschaltet. (Ausnahme ist natürlich, wenn man ein AMD64-Ubuntu auf einem 32Bit-Rechner starten will oder wenn man manuell irgendwas fest auf eine Systemkomponente eingestellt hat.)
> 
> PS: Wenn man mehrere Systeme unabhängig voneinander haben will, dann installiert an einfach auf verschiedene Festplatten. Da viele Leute ja mittlerweile eh von SSD booten, ist das auch kein zusätzlicher Aufwand.


 Naja,  Soooo einfach ist das auch nicht immer, auch wenn du natürlich prinzipiell recht hast.

Wenn man ein aktuelles Ubuntu nimmt, dann kann man wirklich die Platten fröhlich hin und her schieben. Das sollte sogar zwischen AMD64 Rechner und asbach uralt 286er funktionieren, da das Ding ja alles enthält. Sollte halt nur das 32Bit Ubuntu sein, sonst gehts natürlich nicht 

Bei älteren Linux-Distributionen kanns allerdings schon problematisch werden. Ich wollte z.B. am Freitag nen 2.6.31 (?) Linux aus nem Core2 System glaub ich wars in ein Dual-Sockel SB-E Xeon System von SuperMicro umziehen. Das hat leider nicht funktioniert, weil dieser Kernel nicht mit ISCSI Geräten umgehen kann, zumindest in der Konfiguration (CentOS 6.0). Der 2.6.220er ging dann aber


----------



## patrick1 (14. Oktober 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich alles installiert. Beim Booten kommt zuerst GRUB und dann kann ich zwischen Windows und Linux wählen. Wenn ich Windows wähle, erscheint der Win-Bootloader und ich kann zwischen XP und 7 wählen. Kann man alle 3 BS nur mit einem Bootloader starten?


----------



## blackout24 (14. Oktober 2012)

Du könntest alles vom Windows Bootloader starten lassen ist ein kleiner Umweg dafür nötig.
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Windows_and_Arch_Dual_Boot#Using_Windows_boot-loader

Dann hast du den Windows Loader mit 2x Windows und 1x Linux und wenn du Linux wählst kommst du zu Grub.
Direkt von Windows den Kernel starten würde glaube ich nicht gehen und würde nicht viel sinnmachen, da es mehr als praktisch ist in Grub zur Not nochmal die Kernelzeile abändern zu können, wenn es mal Probleme geht um in ein anderes Runlevel zu kommen.


----------

